
Whaddaya Mean, You Can’t Find Programmers? (2000) - tosh
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/06/15/whaddaya-mean-you-cant-find-programmers/
======
BlueTemplar
I remember seeing recently a restaurant owner complaining that he couldn't
find any waiters for a seasonal job, while the the salary that he was
advertising was 1/3 of what an interim worker would get paid for an equivalent
work week at the minimum wage. Such a surprise !

